# Event Report: 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just run our event report from the 2009 Goodwood Festival of Speed - a key event in Audi's 100th Anniversary Celebration with virtually every racing great from Audi's history driving a host of vehicles from the earliest Auto Union Type A to the most recent Audi R15. UK editor David Corfield and contributor Peter Grabowski (of TT-West fame) were instrumental in helping us cover the event, including David's writeup, two videos of the Auto Union's howl and nearly 200 photos. Check it out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

